# axle loadings



## aldra

we are in the process of upgrading the weight of our MHome
We can upgrade by 200 to 3700 as a paper exercise, to upgrade further we need quote
"to ascertain the individual axle loadings"

Don,t really understand what this means or how to do it

Help please

Aldra


----------



## hampsterracing

Ther is normally a plate with max weight and max axle weights on the door shut or under the bonnet. 

Then you need to visit a weighbridge and get actual individual axle weights. 

Roger


----------



## erneboy

Aldra, I am guessing that what's wanted is the maximum weights which your axles are designed to take. I am not sure where to get that info. but I imagine SV Tech could help, at a price. http://www.svtech.co.uk/

Alan.


----------



## aldra

Alan the Email came from Svtech,
I filled in the form they sent as requested and I'm sure that included the axle weight as specified in the handbook (its a new van)

I expect they will explain further I just wondered if anyone understood what was meant
Seemed to think that with additional springs 3800 was not a problem but suggest we ascertain the axle loadings to ensure upgrading is worthwhile

Sandra


----------



## andrewball1000

erneboy said:


> Aldra, I am guessing that what's wanted is the maximum weights which your axles are designed to take. I am not sure where to get that info. but I imagine SV Tech could help, at a price. http://www.svtech.co.uk/
> 
> Alan.


Mine is on a lable in the drivers door fame


----------



## geraldandannie

aldra said:


> We can upgrade by 200 to 3700 as a paper exercise, to upgrade further we need quote "to ascertain the individual axle loadings"


This will be a weighbridge job, so they can see how heavily loaded you are currently. There's no point in upgrading you if you're already on one of the axle limits.

Gerald


----------



## erneboy

Yep, that makes sense, but you will need to weigh each axle separately. I am not sure how easy or how accurate that will be on a commercial weighbridge designed to weigh the whole vehicle. There are weighbridges which will weigh one axle at a time. Doubtless someone can give you a link to a list of locations, Alan.


----------



## andrewball1000

erneboy said:


> Yep, that makes sense, but you will need to weigh each axle separately. I am not sure how easy or how accurate that will be on a commercial weighbridge designed to weigh the whole vehicle. .


When I did mine the sequence was:
- drive half on & weigh
- drive fully on & weigh
- drive half off & weigh

The combined front and back weights were 40kg more than the total of 3360kg.

I stayed in the vehicle all the time to save holding up the waste lorry behind.


----------



## erneboy

I was wondering how accurate that would be given that a commercial weighbridge is quite long and the axles would be pretty near the extremities, Alan.


----------



## andrewball1000

erneboy said:


> I was wondering how accurate that would be given that a commercial weighbridge is quite long and the axles would be pretty near the extremities, Alan.


well I make 40 in 3360 to be 1.19% if my maths is correct.


----------



## erneboy

Thank you. The weight of the two axles taken separately would not be expected to add up to the total weight of the vehicle I think, so I don't think the 40kg difference must be regarded as an error. Maybe I am wrong, just curious, as I indicated, Alan.


----------



## aldra

Just spoken to Gareth SVTec

What he meant was he can upgrade immediately to 2700

Load van weigh the individual axles to see if we need more weight before adding air assisted suspension to upgrade to 3850

Also if we need to upgrade the rear axle can be done to 2240 by changing tyres to 112 rated tyre 

Very helpful, says he will upgrade to 2700 then if we send proof of suspension and or tyres he will reissue the uprate documentation without charge

Cant complain at that

Aldra


----------



## rayc

aldra said:


> Just spoken to Gareth SVTec
> 
> What he meant was he can upgrade immediately to 2700
> 
> Load van weigh the individual axles to see if we need more weight before adding air assisted suspension to upgrade to 3850
> 
> Also if we need to upgrade the rear axle can be done to 2240 by changing tyres to 112 rated tyre
> 
> Very helpful, says he will upgrade to 2700 then if we send proof of suspension and or tyres he will reissue the uprate documentation without charge
> 
> Cant complain at that
> 
> Aldra


Aldra, just to point out that I think you meant upgrade to 3700Kg? Ray


----------



## aldra

Rayc, thanks

Yes Upgrade to 3700

Really to allow me to travel, will downgrade when I start (and finish) my diet   

Aldra


----------



## airstream

*How do?hi,*

Hi,
If you have not weighed the van and obtained the total and individual axle weights how do you know you need to increase the max weight

And even with an increase in max weight this will not give any additional load capacity to the individual axles so I think a trip to have the van weighed is the first action
Then if needed as well as total weight the rear/front axle loadings may need looking at 
Regards and good luck
Ray


----------



## aldra

We have weighed the van and know we need to increase our payload

as we have fitted aircon, gas generator, solar panel and bike rack

The bikes were in the garage at the time but I and the dog were not on board

Not enough left for all the bits and pieces when loaded

Didn't do the individual axles though, I think that particular weighbridge wanted to charge x 3 for the individual bits

We need to source a different weighbridge I think

Aldra


----------



## andrewball1000

Hi Aldra

my nearest weighbridge is the council one at the local waste disposal. They charge (£10) if you want an official recording but will do it for free is you don't need written down (and providing you don't hold up their normal traffic). It might be worth phoning a few to find if they offer a similar service. 

I have used them three times, when I first got it, after it was loaded then again this year when I wanted the separate axle weights which was the most meaningful. I have always found them very helpful and they probably enjoy weighing something different to the rubbish trucks.


----------



## aldra

Hi Andrew 

our local council waste depot is now privatised and even more expensive than the one we used  

Will try Bolton ,Salford, Oldham etc 

If not we will just have to pay

The extra 200Kl will cover me :lol: :lol: :lol:

The dog is fit and will just run behind :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## andrewball1000

aldra said:


> Hi Andrew
> 
> our local council waste depot is now privatised and even more expensive than the one we used
> 
> Will try Bolton ,Salford, Oldham etc
> 
> If not we will just have to pay
> 
> The extra 200Kl will cover me :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> The dog is fit and will just run behind :lol: :lol:
> 
> Aldra


No problem, just drive down to Bracknell. If you hitch the dog in front, it will save you on diesel! :lol:


----------

